
YouTube is blocking API apps from anon access, forcing users to create own keys - squarefoot
Yesterday I was about to watch my wakeup dose of Electronics related videos from various channels when the Kodi Youtube player suddenly refused to play anything, returning the error &quot;Project (long number here) has been scheduled for deletion and ...&quot; etc. I also tried other addons and a good number of them were affected.
A quick search confirmed that they are forcing users to create their own keys since the apps developers ones are now (or will be soon) invalid. This creates a privacy problem, since now all video searches on Youtube by 3rd party apps using their API can be easily matched to the viewer through the key: users with Kodi (or any formerly anonymous service using that API) on their laptop, can now be tracked around when they use it from work, friend&#x27;s house etc.
Do I have to become a product to watch Youtube videos from my bed now?
How long since this nonsense comes to PCs too?<p>Some context about the issue:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;old.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;kodi&#x2F;comments&#x2F;f5dlsn&#x2F;error_with_youtube_addon_settings_keep_opening&#x2F;
======
KineticTroi
Frightening. Maybe they are planning to strangle hold us with advertising or a
pay model for public channels. I doubt they've made great inroads with their
50USD monthly network programming service.

Could be we will need a congressional act to make a PBS equivalent of youtube
in the future.

Maybe try the Smart YouTube TV app?

